# Female SJs - is your ring finger longer than your index finger?



## Pillow

We have this thread in the NT forum and wanted some sort of comparison - also thought you might find it interesting.

If your ring finger is longer than your index finger, it means that you were exposed to more testosterone in the womb. Women tend to have a shorter ring finger than their index finger, whereas men tend to have a longer ring finger. @hziegel suggested that testosterone levels may be related to personality type in some way.

Digit ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, female SJs, is your ring finger longer than your index finger?


----------



## nosilla

Yep. Both of my ring fingers are longer than my index fingers by about 1.5 cm.


----------



## sts06

Yep, mine's longer too.


----------



## Miriamisfj

Ring finger longer than my index finger by about 0.5cm


----------



## Tanigi

My left ring finger is just barely longer than my left index finger, and my right hand's ring finger is about 3/4 cm longer than that index finger...

Interesting results so far. I'd like to see more people answer this poll. *raises eyebrow*


----------



## hello317

How come both of my ring fingers are SHORTER than my index fingers?

When looking from the back of my palm, they are the same length for my left fingers. But when I look facing the palm side, my ring finger is shorter. Right fingers are shorter in both views.


----------



## Pillow

@hello317 that means you are a normal woman!


----------



## dagnytaggart

Yes, ring finger longer. Both hands. No mustache though. That said, my middle finger's the longest finger of them all, it got stretched with frequent use.


----------



## MonieJ

Now that you point it out on my left it's longer by .3cm and on my right it's the same length :O


----------



## hello317

Pillow said:


> @hello317 that means you are a normal woman!


 If that's the case, how come all of the SJ posters here have their ring fingers longer? This makes me a bit abnormal, lol


----------



## Pillow

hello317 said:


> If that's the case, how come all of the SJ posters here have their ring fingers longer? This makes me a bit abnormal, lol


I don't know why the majority of women on PerC have longer ring fingers, it might be a self-selection bias (as in the majority of people who click on the thread do so because they have longer ring fingers). Or maybe the theory is wrong, but it is pretty well-established so I assume scientists have tested it?


----------



## Jennywocky

Pillow said:


> I don't know why the majority of women on PerC have longer ring fingers, it might be a self-selection bias (as in the majority of people who click on the thread do so because they have longer ring fingers). Or maybe the theory is wrong, but it is pretty well-established so I assume scientists have tested it?


I don't have stats for the number of times someone has tested it; but I just was in a grad student test for it a few months back -- they scanned my hands, plus gave me the 3D spatial test + vocabulary test (which both have gender slants to them). They also asked me a lot of questions about sex and gender preferences. They wanted to see if there was any correlation between all those things.


----------



## MCRTS

Wow, I never realised that before! Yes, my ring finger is longer than my index finger. On both hands.


----------



## MCRTS

Pillow said:


> I don't know why the majority of women on PerC have longer ring fingers, it might be a self-selection bias (as in the majority of people who click on the thread do so because they have longer ring fingers). Or maybe the theory is wrong, but it is pretty well-established so I assume scientists have tested it?


Actually, I misread the thread and thought it meant the ring finger was longer than the middle finger. Then, after re-reading it, I realised it said the INDEX finger. So I compared my ring and index fingers (never tried that before :laughing and voila! Both my ring fingers are longer than my index fingers.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

its very slightly longer, we are talking millimeters, are you calling SJ girls mannish?


----------



## Honestea

From the front yes, but from the back no...that is odd.


----------



## Aenima__

on my right hand my index and my ring finger are the same size....
on my left hand my ring finger is slightly longer than my index


----------



## kuropuu

No, my index fingers are actually much longer, but in all the blood tests I've ever had taken my testosterone levels were high enough to cause the doctors to take notice despite that the test was not for my testosterone levels at all. So, in that respect, yes, I'm a female SJ with higher testosterone.


----------



## neardark

Yes, on both hands.


----------



## Sangmu

I am an INFP through and through and my ring finger is longer than my index on both hands. People say I have some of the most feminine facial dimensions and demeanor that they've ever encountered. I'm basically saturated in demurity. Just throwing it out there that this theory could be totally stoooopid.

WhateverLolaWants beautiful hand:








However, I am stereotypically masculine in other ways. I have a the larger clitoris, shallow vagina, and narrow hips that this theory talks about (sorry if that's too much info, I know it probably is) and, in general, I hate being around humanity. I prefer problem solving and concrete action over venting/talking (I do not find the latter relieving). I'm also independent in thought and uncompromising in my convictions. I'd rather be alone than compromise - that could easily just be chalked up to being an INFP though.


----------



## witchy_fingers

To be more thorough, you should have listed the individual SJ types in your poll. My ring finger is longer. I checked after I opened the thread. I do question the accuracy of the claim that most women indeed have longer index fingers, not only because I referenced the poll (SJ is supposedly the most common temperament. I looked at your NT poll as well). I'm also not convinced of the relevance of this study, given the undeniable influence of environmental and other genetic factors. I question whether there is actually any degree of apparent distinction in behavior or appearance between women like myself (longer ring finger) vs. statistically average women. The majority of people do not seem to fall into either extreme end of the masculinity/femininity spectrum.


----------



## Retsu

Crap, I got it wrong and confused because of my nails. ;-; my index is longer. So eh... Oops


----------

